# Time to hitch from St. Louis, MO to Seattle, WA?



## RasJah (Nov 26, 2008)

How long, in anyone's experienced opinions, would it take to hitch hike or train hop from st. Louis Missouri to Seattle Washington?

Just looking for a rough time frame as I understand that times vary. Just wondering...

3 weeks - 1 month?

Thanks,

Jah


----------



## RasJah (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks man. I do have a dog, but I don't know if I'll be able to get her to Hawaii with me. The extra plane ticket and the requirements by HI to bring a dog in are too much.

And I haven't found any boats heading out to HI, so that's out.

Wish me luck hitching!

Anyone have good tips to spange to, say, cover the cost of a $350 plane ticket?

Is it possible to spange that much in a week or two while hitching from A to B?

Rather, how much does spanging pay off, short term to long term?


----------



## RasJah (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks man. I do have a dog, but I don't know if I'll be able to get her to Hawaii with me. The extra plane ticket and the requirements by HI to bring a dog in are too much.

And I haven't found any boats heading out to HI, so that's out.

Wish me luck hitching!

Anyone have good tips to spange to, say, cover the cost of a $350 plane ticket?

Is it possible to spange that much in a week or two while hitching from A to B?

Rather, how much does spanging pay off, short term to long term?


----------

